# Hello from Protech in Las Vegas, NV



## Protech (Aug 24, 2015)

FULL DISCLOSURE: We are a manufacturer and I am here to sell you things. Well, not really. Mostly we just want to give advice and help answer questions. Perhaps we can shed some light on a few things as a company that's been designing, building, and installing rigging equipment for about 3 decades. Rigging equipment is dangerous and we don't want anyone to be scared of it (well, a healthy amount of fear isn't a bad thing) - we want people to understand it and how to use it safely. We're a long standing member USITT and at ETCP recognized employer. You may have seen us at USITT and LDI in the past, although we haven't shown much recently.

I joined on CB several years ago, however at that time we were unsure if it was against the rules to post as a vendor. We've spoken with the site staff and we are eager to support CB and their efforts here.

So, if anyone has any questions about rigging and automation (as well as tension grids, lifts, curtains & tracks, and a few others), I'm your guy! Actually I cant promise that, but I will do my best to put you in touch with the right people if I cant help- even if that's one of our competitors. They're good people, too.

I look forward to speaking with you on the forums, at tradeshows, and our facility. Students and independent professionals are always welcome to visit our facility in Las Vegas if you are in town!

Have fun and rig safe


----------



## What Rigger? (Aug 25, 2015)

Y'all goin' to LDI this year?


----------



## Protech (Aug 26, 2015)

What Rigger? said:


> Y'all goin' to LDI this year?



I'll definitely be walking the floor but I'm not sure if we will be showing. Send me a message if you'd like to meet up!


----------



## MikeJ (Aug 29, 2015)

Welcome, and because my existence here is simply to amuse myself and stir the pot, this old thread popped up again recently.
They only posted once and disappeared, and I would be willing to bet there is some good amount of user error to blame, but here ya' go. 

http://www.controlbooth.com/threads/stage-pendant-control-issues-any-help.34599/


----------



## Protech (Sep 2, 2015)

Sorry for the late reply, Mike. Yes, we did see that thread. I mentioned it to our owner who contacted Mr. Bill Conners immediately in hopes of getting it resolved. 

Unfortunately we were not able to locate the original poster. There are no lawsuits or anything pending against Protech (nor were there at that time) that would have prevented us from helping out. Because we are often out of the space prior to building turnover and user occupancy, it can be difficult to hear about these issues unless they occur during the contracted warranty period. Those claims typically go through the GC who is only involved for a year or so after the project. After that it can be difficult to even find the right person to speak with.

We stand behind our work and I'm confident that we can solve your problem if you are still out there Stimmie74! The same goes for anyone, anywhere, who need help. Give us a call!


----------

